# no hot water in both bath tubs, sep. shower fine.



## txwrxwagon (Jan 2, 2011)

hello all.

I am in a leased home. We have 2 full baths. The Kids Bath has a combo Shower/Tub the Master bath has a sep. shower unit & a oversized built in tub (not jetted).

After about 2 years in the home the Master bath tub would give full flow on the cold side & would stop all flow as you went toward the hot side.

I am handy enough to know, Hot/Cold Cartridge is failing or contaminated.

Now about 3 months ago, the kids shower/tub is doing the same thing. 

Details I can share:

** Moen fixtures for all plumbing in the house. The Shower/Tub is bare bones basic. The Master tub is a lil nicer fixture.

** No physical markings or part #'s visible on either cartridge.

** Both Cartridges are all brass, only a plastic section on the front with H/C embossed on it.

My questions: 

1.) Can the All brass cartridge be replaced with the Posi-temp plastic cartridge?

2.) The home is a "Spec-house" so no water shut off's at the fixture. In TX we are all pretty much on slabs. Any thoughts where in the world they would hide the Main water shut off for the house? Short of calling the water company & having the entire house shut down for 3-4 hours.

3.) am I correct in my diagnosis?

Thanks in advance.

Rob


----------



## nealtw (Jan 3, 2011)

up here the water line is brought up in the service room close to the hot water tank with shut off there. I think we can turn it off at the meter in the front yard. Moen is was very helpfull when I had a problem years ago.


----------



## txwrxwagon (Jan 3, 2011)

thanks... yes the local water dept said a repair request is a minimal $5 charge for off/on...

hoping I can handle both repairs, me or the lease company in 24 hours... with minimal interruption... prefer 6 hours or so...

Rob


----------



## Redwood (Jan 3, 2011)

You have a main shut off somewhere thats for sure. It would be good if you could figure where it is. Try looking near the water heater you will probably find the main near there branching off to the water heater and continuing on to all the fixtures.

If your cartridge is embossed with HC on it the valve is a Posi-Temp and takes the Posi-Temp cartridge. I would be very surprised if it was all brass as you indicate. I've never seen one.


----------

